# Masterbuilt Lump Charcoal



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2021)

Saw this today at the local Wallyworld.  Can't wait to try it out !


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought 120lbs of royal oak lump yesterday at Walmart. Didn't see any of that brand. Let us know what you think. Looks pricy at $14 for 16lb. Paid $16 for 30lb of royal oak


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes Jake but this is specially formulated for optimum performce in my particular pit lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 11, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yes Jake but this is specially formulated for optimum performce in my particular pit lol


Lol I wasn't knocking on ya bud. Was just throwing that out there


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh I didn't take it way lol. I saw a bag sitting beside a MBGF in one of their recent videos. First sime seeing it out. I wonder who actually makes it ?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2021)

New one to me never seen itbefore. Gives us a report.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 11, 2021)

That's new to me.  I've been using the Wally world brand, I forget the name, supposed to be made by RO.  So far seems pretty good.


----------



## DevilDoc64 (Feb 9, 2021)

So, I was searching the internet to find some information on this new lump charcoal I found today. This was the only really substantial mention that I have seen, so I joined the forum to share what I got, since everyone seems to be anxious to see what the stuff looks like. These are two bins, each filled with one bag of Masterbuilt lump that I purchased today at Walmart. I put my hand on the bin for a size reference, and I don't have small hands. The chunks are huge ! No filling with dust and small crap that is worthless. I hope this helps.


----------

